# Weight of SRAM-2200 Crankset 175



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

This is a X-Post with the Drivetrain section. 

Finally bought myself a gram scale and took the crank off. I have yet to find the weight of this crank anywhere since it's an OEM on Specialized bikes. Many compare it to the XO on SRAM. 

The crank with 38/24 rings (stock on 2012 Specialized Epic Expert) and no BB (and of course no pedals) weighed in a 641.1 grams. I weighed it multiple times and different positions on the scale and it varied by .1 gram. This weight did include a washer that came off with the crank. Not sure if part of BB or crank so I just included it. That washer weighed 5.7 grams. 

The XX crankset, per SRAM's website states 694 grams for BB30, but doesn't say if it includes BB or not.

If you want other official weights:

SRAM PG-1050 11/36 Cassette = 361.6 grams. SRAM Claims the 11-32 weighs 299. Can the bigger size really add that much weight?

KMC X-10 Chain (not sure on # links) = 271.7


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

I assume your 641.1 grams does not include the carbon bash ring? The bash ring weighs around 53 grams.

My S-2200 crank with the bash ring is about 710 grams.

My PG 1050 12-36 is around 371 grams.


----------



## biglines (Apr 6, 2009)

Guppie58 said:


> This is a X-Post with the Drivetrain section.
> 
> Finally bought myself a gram scale and took the crank off. I have yet to find the weight of this crank anywhere since it's an OEM on Specialized bikes. Many compare it to the XO on SRAM.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Thanks for the weights. I just picked up my '12 SJ HT with a lot of the same components. The 1050 cassette IS that heavy. That is what i weighed mine at. I replaced it with a 11-36 XX. Thats a good weight for the crankset. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARKtheSHARK (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone know the weight of the SRAM S-1250?
And the PG-1030?

I've got pieces ordered to replace both but have not pulled the old parts off yet to weigh


----------



## scottie mac (Nov 3, 2011)

Bump. I too would like to know the weight of the 2-1250 and the PG-1030. 

I want to save some weight, but would like to know how much weight per dollar I am getting into. 

Scottie


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

My S-1250 cranks weigh in at 778g. (175mm)

My PG-1030 (12-36t) come in at 366g.

Not terrible, was actually hoping they were heavier!


----------



## larryssman7 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Weight*



jochribs said:


> My S-1250 cranks weigh in at 778g. (175mm)
> 
> My PG-1030 (12-36t) come in at 366g.
> 
> Not terrible, was actually hoping they were heavier!


Is the weight for the S-1250 cranks with chainrings and bash or just bare? Thank you!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Larry, 

that was with double rings...38/24t


----------

